
People should be responsible for what they share on social media. - ColinWright
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2014/06/conspiracy_videos_of_9_11_on_facebook_people_should_be_responsible_for_what.single.html
======
leepowers
_I get that people can waste their time how they like, and freedom of speech
means you can publish and share any addled, paranoid rant, but 2.5 million
hits is 2.5 million wastes of 2:18. That’s 5 million minutes. That’s closing
in on 100,000 hours that people spent watching this hooey._

People are not an engineering problem to be optimized. A person idly browsing
Facebook and sharing sketchy conspiracy theories is not in a productive
mindspace in the first place. So what? People are no always intelligent or
perceptive - that's just part of being human.

Sharing or Liking are public actions. Meaning, the act of liking something
provides you with a data point about the person doing the liking. If a FB
friend of mine liked the white-power Stormfront web site that's a useful piece
of information for me to know. If my friend believes or is beginning to
believe in 9/11 truther hooey, I want to know about it. Maybe we can talk to
him and maybe I can change his mind.

2.5 million liked a piece of hooey. It's good that we know that. You can't
debunk B.S. if you don't know it exists.

